# Tire chains



## Rich Hunter (Jan 1, 2007)

Afternoon folks,Just got done with a double whammy of blizzards up here in the colorado high country. Really worked out the dodge on this set of storms we got over 6 ft of snow between the 2 storms. What I need is a really good set of tire chains front and rear for my truck I have been using chains I bought at the local napa and they just dont seem to hold up very well I know you are not supposed to spin the tires with chains on but sometimes you just have to! I do all the driveways from hell up here on the mountain for my neighbors.its a world apart from the 15 seasons I spent doing plowing in town.I would like to know where to get heavy duty chains at a reasonable price for my truck I am using 35x12.50 tires. The rig I am using is an 87 Ramcharger with a 6in lift,dana 60s front and rear,detroit locker in rear and a 440. I bought this truck brand new in dec of 87 and have plowed with it all its life and its still in good shape a couple of dents from other drivers and a bent bumper is all the body damage it has suffered over the years. I maintain it very well and its been a heck of a truck. Proof you can make them last if you take care of them and use your brain when plowing! Anyway any help would make my day. Thanks Rich Hunter P.S Think snow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TerrForms (Dec 9, 2005)

*welcome*


Welcome Rich: The last set of v-bar chains I got were from *tirechains.com* I haven't had a chance to use them, but they look good. Tirechains said the V-bars were the one's to use for plowing. I have a set for both front and back, just in case we get freezing rain then snow. NO SNOW YET. ( Michigan) Please send some!! :waving:

John


----------



## Rickco (Dec 5, 2006)

I don't think the problem is with the chains. You are running 12.50s. That is just way to wide of a tire for snow! Your weight is to spead out. No chain will hold up to constant spinning. A narrower tire will cure this more than any othe thing you can do.


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

I carry a varity of chains from both www.rudchain.com and www.chainquest.com The cheap chinese stuff isn't holding up but is the cheapest out there. I do have some German/Norway/Finland alloy stuff that is holding up extremely well. Popular stuff is the carbide studded tire chains.
Lon


----------



## g.moore (Oct 10, 2006)

I have been running a set from 4 Wheel Parts for 3 winters on 33x12.5's and another on 31x10.50's and they are holding up great. As to the width issue, I am going from 235/85R16's (7" wide)on my Ram to 33x12.5x16's because if it's not chained it just sits there and spins on ice, snow pack or powder. Absolutely worthless w/o chains. For me atleast the width theory is not working


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

if you're spinning the tires with chains on, well, either you are too heavy on the pedal, of you're in really nasty stuff. Either way, the chains won't hold up, doesn;t matter who's chains they are or how much you paid for them.

Make sure you have a chain tightner on each wheel, and buy plenty of replacement ties (the part that goes across the tire) and a tire chain tool. You'll need one to replace the tie. Big pliers and "S" hooks will work in a pinch to rejoin a broken tie.


I agree- the tire you have is a bit too wide, drop to a narrower tire for more inherent traction.


----------

